# Non-Nissan: Project MKII Supra has begun!!



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Picked up an 82' Supra today. Cant wait to dig into this one. Better pics and more info tommorow.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL That thing looks evil!!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, It will be. Muhahahaha


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

GJ!.. twin turbo engine what?.. rbtt.. hehe.. sounds cool man, im excited to see hwats going to come up from it!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
My dad used to have one of those. It was sky blue. Its actually a Celica Supra, before the names Celica and Supra were separated.

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Are those things good though? Like, do they stand up to the Supra Image? Hows the aftermarket support for such an old car?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i dont think its TT, or T for that matter, i dont think the supra turbo came out til like 86 or 87. my friend has an 89 supra turbo, looks similar to that, his runs 13.9's @ 14psi, he said he cant run higher boost yet, because it doesnt grip very well. he's considering wider tires, or drag radials. the thing i hate with him, if he cant beat you in the supra, he goes and gets his g/f's 91 laser awd, runs 11.7's, looks almost totally stock


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My friend has a 91 laser awd too, he gutted the interior, and wanted to make it totally for the drag strip. Well, a year later, its still in his driveway, with no motor in it, no interior, and it should be parted sometime soon, but thats been his plan for a while.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I think he was talking about giving it some Nissan motivation with a Skyline motor(RB family). Ill probly go with a turbo 4Cyl to keep the weight down. Looking for about 300hp, but thats getting ahead of myself.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

New pic:










Info:

82 Celica Supra, Cruise, AC, Trip computer

Traded My Nitro RC car and some Subs

Got 3 motors(sorta), 3 Trannys( M/T), 1 Roll cage, 2 buckets of spare parts. 3 drive shafts, and some other stuff.

Car is partially Stripped for racing(will be put back together)

No engine in it( thats why its looks lifted in the front).


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

a good wash to a car works wonders as seen


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *a good wash to a car works wonders as seen *


LMAO!!!

That wasnt even a good wash.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

That car screams Rally Beater.  Nice find!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Doncha love the flip up lights?

Seth


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*OMFG!*

PAT, you effen [email protected][email protected]! What moron trades a Supra, a roll cage and all the those parts for a sub box and a nitro car?...Holy crapoli Batman! Congrats none the less.

Looks like most of my friend's are goin yota lately...dang. Oh well, Im on the dark side myself with my new project 94 Passat VR6 5 speed station wagon. Im building up a spare motor with 10K miles on it from a 2.8L to a 3.0L Turbo...muahahahahaha 

-Jason


----------

